# p10 carburettor to inyection conversion. Need Help



## dds (Dec 16, 2003)

Hello, I own a Nissan Primera (P10) 1.6SLX with a 1.6L carburettor based engine. My carburettor is dead, and i want to replace it with a fuel inyection. Can anybody help me?, I mean where can i found information about doing this. Is possible to switch to a multipoint inyection or need to be single point. where i can get the mainfolds, can other nissan engine mainfold fit in my engine?, which inyection manufacturer fit best...?

Thanks a lot, there are no forums about nissan in my country (Spain).
This forum is great!!!.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi, 

I had the same engine in my p10. Now I swaped to SR20Di.

The problem is that the GA16DS has different inlet ports than the DE. So the GA16DE MPI will not fit! And the second problem is that the wiring is complete different. So carb to injection conversion is not so easy.

Whats wrong with your carb? Do you have the version with a cat or without?


----------



## dds (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks for your reply, i don´t known whats a cat my english is a little bit short.

Mi carburettor is quite simple, apart twice throats, it hasn't anithing else. Nos electronic control, no sensor... is an Nikki 21L. The fuel pump is Mechanical, driven by eccentric on inlet camshaft,
The carburettor have some parts phisicaly broken. Dont know why. I supose last owner manipulate it.

do yo think a single point inyection will be possible?. Using single point inyection could be turbocharged later?
do yo know if there is a different model of nissan (bluebird or other) that fit?.

Thanks a lot, for the information of the other post, really.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

A cat. is cataliltic converter a part of your exhaust system. Look at your exhaust manyfold. If there is a wire going to it you have a cat and a O2 sensor. 

I know the Nikki 21l very well. And i do still have it at home. So if you need any info on parts I can help.

I never seen a injection that will fit the GA16DS head. And there is no TBi(throttle bodie injection - single point) GA16 engine. You can find the GA16DE in Almeras, Primeras, Sunnys but again it will not fit to the GA16DS head. 
I think that the best way to do it is to change the complete head, wiring, ecu, intake and inlet manifold. But to do all this and gain only 3 or 7 HP is not very wise  

GA16DS 90HP, non-cat version 97HP
GA16DE 100HP 

I would recommand you to do it like i did. I swaped a SR20Di (115HP) low insurance rates and very good tunning base.


----------



## rollo (Jan 14, 2004)

dds,

If you can't get the same brand & model carburettor replacement, how about a Weber conversion?

It is shown here at http://www.100nx.com/Gallery_weber_conversion.htm


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

i wonder if the exhaust extractor for a GA16DE can be fit onto a GA16DS?


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Why to put GA16DE exhaust parts on a DS?

About the Weber conversion: I was not able to find a manyfold. Some 43 DCOE's would kick ass...


----------



## rollo (Jan 14, 2004)

p10driver said:


> About the Weber conversion: I was not able to find a manyfold. Some 43 DCOE's would kick ass...


The 100NX Weber conversion web page shows the usage of a downdraft Weber carb, not a sidedraft DCOE carb.


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

in malaysia, i can't find aftermarket extractor for DS.....DE extractor got a lot


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

rollo said:


> The 100NX Weber conversion web page shows the usage of a downdraft Weber carb, not a sidedraft DCOE carb.


wat model of the weber is that?

I had a weber downdraft DCNF 40 at my store room....anyone know whether can it be fit on a GA16DS?


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah I see... But when you go weber then go DCOE 

I have seen a E16 weber conversion kit. The E16 and GA16DS carbs are very similar but i'am not shure that it fits.

About the exhaust:

exhaust extracotr? do you mean the manyfold? 
I would say it fits. I can measure the gasket and/or the manyfold and send you the data. But the easyest way is to buy a gasket and check if it fits to the part you want.


----------

